# mtp device failure



## joesue13 (Jun 22, 2008)

i am having trouble connecting my sansa clip to my computer everytime i plug it in the usb port i get a message "mtp device failure. it is not the sansa clip since this is my 3rd one. i instaleed mtp port kit from microsoft and have all the updated fixes. i can't delete windows media player, which i think is the problem since it is part of the OS. i am running MS VISTA, and have media player 11. any suggestions? thank you


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Can you please share the link to the MTP Port Kit?

If the device fails to initialize when you connect it, right click My Computer, and choose Manage. Click device manager, (be sure the Sansa is plugged in) and right click your device in the list, and uninstall it. Click the scan for new hardware button and it will detect and attempt to initialize the connection between the computer and the device.

Every so often I have to do this with my MTP device. The most common cause is when the device freezes while connected to the computer, the device's instance will be stuck and a new connection won't work as a result.


----------



## joesue13 (Jun 22, 2008)

i forgot to mention i am using MS VISTA as my OS. i did what you suggested but after it states the drivers are installed i get a yellow exclamatio point in devicemanager and it states device cannot start code 31
i also install microsoft WPD filesystem volume diver with the same result except with a code 10
any other suggestions that i can try?. thank you for your help so far


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Please try to reinstall Windows Media Player 11 (if that is possible with Vista... not entirely sure) or install Windows Vista Service Pack 1 if you have not already done so. I have found that sometimes, a service pack installation will install components related to Windows Media Player and as a result, configurations would be repaired by the installation.

There may be a service that is associated with MTP devices that may be disabled on your computer for some unknown reason, or you could have a device that will only work with Windows Media Player 10. Does the box for your device say "Windows XP Only" or something similar indicating a limitation as such? :4-dontkno

I wish more devices would use the standard mass storage protocol instead of media transfer protocol, but the damage has been done.


----------



## joesue13 (Jun 22, 2008)

you can't re-install windows media player 11 in VISTA but i will try to delete service pack 1 and re-install it. i will look at the services and try to figure out if 1 is associated with MTP but alot of them look forein to me. thanks for your help


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, good luck. I don't use Vista because too many things just don't work. It would be easier for me to switch to Linux.


----------

